# Cuda and Jack RIP part 2



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack as a pup







Jack looking for food







Jack in the sun







Jack looking tough with yours truly







Cuda, Jack with friend, Emmett


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw, Jack!  He looks GREAT! I bet him and Cuda were the best of friends. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

handsome boy he is ........ thank you for sharing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Jack is awesome, look at the smile on his face and the intensity in his eyes. Many hugs to you Christian and I have to say I like all of these pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!!! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such great pics, Christian!!! The white dog looks like Kangol when he was younger. I know you miss your baby dogs dearly but I think that sharing your memories and pictures are such great ways to remember them!! My mom always asks me why I take so many pictures of my dogs and I told her the more pictures I have the more memories I will have of them when I can no longer see their sweet faces in person. Thanks for sharing the pics of your baby dogs!! RIP Cuda and Jack!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

beautiful dogs


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. I can tell they were loved very much. I enjoy your posts and this was special being able to see your dogs. RIP Jack & Cuda.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all absolutely gorgeous dogs! RIP


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Aw, Jack!  He looks GREAT! I bet him and Cuda were the best of friends. Thanks for sharing.


They were good friends. There was always competition for my love, fortunately I had enough for both of them. Jack was a strong, good looking pit bull, who if you dug deeper, would find that he wasn't nearly as tough as he presented himself. I loved him.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> handsome boy he is ........ thank you for sharing


Thank you Ronnie, he was really good looking and gave me a different personality than Cuda. Cancer got him, otherwise he'd still be at my side, there was nothing else wrong with him. Not fair.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

rosesandthorns said:


> Beautiful dogs!!! Thanks for posting them.


That's kind of you to say. It took me awhile to post them, not only because I'm computer unfriendly, but because of the emotions attached.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> They are all absolutely gorgeous dogs! RIP


Thanks Holly, they were perfect, to me The black pit, Emmett, was with me and my family for a short time. Unfortunately, he suffered a injury during a car accident that left him DIFFERENT. He ended up biting my Brother in Law and, long story short, was PTS. It was very rough on my dad who started to take to him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

sumo said:


> beautiful dogs


Thanks Sumo, they were priceless to me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Such great pics, Christian!!! The white dog looks like Kangol when he was younger. I know you miss your baby dogs dearly but I think that sharing your memories and pictures are such great ways to remember them!! My mom always asks me why I take so many pictures of my dogs and I told her the more pictures I have the more memories I will have of them when I can no longer see their sweet faces in person. Thanks for sharing the pics of your baby dogs!! RIP Cuda and Jack!


I'm glad you do take so many pics, it's one of the things I regret the most is not taking more of my pups, and especially digitally and in video, etc. I have enough pics that mean a whole lot to me though. Some I could post but most people wouldn't see the "look in the eye" or the "expression on the face" that I would, you know, they are personal.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures. I can tell they were loved very much. I enjoy your posts and this was special being able to see your dogs. RIP Jack & Cuda.


That is very kind of you to say. Cuda and Jack were loved very much, not that I didn't make my share of mistakes with them, but they were everything to a guy who lives alone and wears his heart on his sleeve. We were dedicated to eachother and that's a bond that becomes very special. It is also why it is so difficult to cope with their passing. Lots of questions, not enough answers. I don't know if I'll ever get over them, and maybe that's walking a fine line of being unhealthy, I haven't figured that out yet. I've never experienced a loss so personal, so it's new to me. Sorry, I'm rambling now, take care of Josey, and remember that you are the center of your pup's world.


----------

